
The floating cities that could one day house climate change refugees - gibsonf1
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1031438/Pictured-The-floating-cities-day-house-climate-change-refugees.html
======
hugh
Thus proving that you can currently get attention for any goddamn stupid idea
if you find a way to link it to "climate change".

A three-foot sea level rise (being the worst case scenario for this century)
would be annoying for a few people in very low-lying areas, but they'd move to
slightly higher ground, of which the world has a lot, and not to floating
cities.

~~~
stcredzero
Also, since the hull is flat, rogue waves will create huge stresses on these
things, probably destroying them. Living on a floating island on the ocean is
eventual suicide. It's not a matter of if it will be destroyed by waves, but
when. There is a way to build habitations on the water and decouple them from
wave energy -- use Spar Buoys. <http://seasteading.org/>

~~~
cdr
The fact that _seasteading_ is more realistic really says something.

~~~
thwarted
It's too bad that pie-in-the-sky solutions or the output of someone's final
project in architecture class gets more mindshare and column inches than
actual, workable, pragmatic solutions.

Pragmatic solutions are boring. They work.

